# Detailed: White Megane R26



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

another week and another cleaned up RS thread :buffer:

the car is a white renault megane R26 F1 boasting plenty of options including full leather interior inc. lux pack and factory 'black pack'

heres the car on arrival looking pretty clean.














































the car had been cleaner regularly but without the use of a pressure washer so large amounts of muck and green were present in the panel gaps, window surrounds, filler cap etc.

to help remove this i mixed some orchard autocare citrus pre wash in with a weak snow foam mix to allow enough dwell time for me to go round and tackle the panel gaps with some G101 @1:10

OOC wheel cleanse was also used on the wheels with verious brushes.
































































after a high pressure rinse the car was washed using Gwash and rinsed again before decontaminating the paint using BH auto wheels and AS tardis. plenty of fallout present on all areas of the car except the roof.





































the car was then rinsed before claying with BH clay to remove some of the smaller tar spot and general bonded grime










once dried the car was brought into the garage. the swirls were pretty heavy and very noticable for a white car.




























the paint was harder than other RS paints and required very slow passes at high speed to generate enough heat into the paint before slowing down gradually until the polish was completely broken down to refine using the flex 3401 with verious scholl and lake country pads and S3 polish.

a few before and afters























































50:50 shot from the passenger door.














































the boot lid was particularly bad due to the shape of the car its an area that gets a lot of spray whilst driving. all but a few deeper marks were removed.



















once polished the paint was sealed with sonax polymer netsheild as well as the following below

Trim - AF revive
Glass - AF crystal
Grills - AG rubber care
Wheels - sonax wheel sealent
Tyres - gtechniq T1
Exhausts - britemax metal twins with 000 wire wool










the car was then put back outside for a few finishing shots including a few with my own R26



































































































































































thanks very much for reading through.

regards

Dave


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work again!

Looks like the wheels need a refurb though!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks fab:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely job mate! I can never seem to get the exhaust to polish up nicely on my R26 ... even with autosol and 00 grade wire wool


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

That looks very nice so nearly got one of these.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Oofta stunning Dave. Is that sitting on cooksports? I'm getting tempted myself by a set of these


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like mich PS3's.

What a great car and a great job!

Did you find the paint fairly soft?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work again!
> 
> Looks like the wheels need a refurb though!


Thanks al. Yes sadly they were in that condition when he bought the car. Least they bead well for now.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Lovely job mate! I can never seem to get the exhaust to polish up nicely on my R26 ... even with autosol and 00 grade wire wool


It does take a while to buff up mate thats for sure. Britemax fast cut and quick polishing movements seem to work for me but you could also use megs polishing cone.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie crookston said:


> Oofta stunning Dave. Is that sitting on cooksports? I'm getting tempted myself by a set of these


Thanks jamie. Big fan of the white on black for sure. It is on cooksports. If you do one mod its the one id recommend. Improves the looks without compromising the ride quality on the road. Black on black always looks ace lowered.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

JMorty said:


> Looks like mich PS3's.
> 
> What a great car and a great job!
> 
> Did you find the paint fairly soft?


Cooksports are springs mate.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks jamie. Big fan of the white on black for sure. It is on cooksports. If you do one mod its the one id recommend. Improves the looks without compromising the ride quality on the road. Black on black always looks ace lowered.


I recently got myself a set of R wheels and I think it would look great with the Cooksports


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

JMorty said:


> Looks like mich PS3's.
> 
> What a great car and a great job!
> 
> Did you find the paint fairly soft?


Thanks morty.

Jamie was referring to the springs and the ride height rather than the tyres. Correct though.

From my experience renault sport paint seems quite hard and sticky and easy to mark and marr if ypu dont fully work thr polish down.

Dave


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

jamie crookston said:


> Cooksports are springs mate.


Ah cool! Sorry man!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks morty.
> 
> Jamie was referring to the springs and the ride height rather than the tyres. Correct though.
> 
> ...


Fairly rewarding to correct I felt, great job again man as usual.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

JMorty said:


> Ah cool! Sorry man!


No probs. Done the same myself when I first heard of them. haha


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work, dying to get one of these. Miss the one I had


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Top work again Dave, looks superb


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

looks nice pal, i think we need to do a joint V5 sport thread, ps tha wants to get the grass cut you slacker


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing work pal. Love a white meg...


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job, although i have one question, did you use two wheel wollies? or did you clean the arch with the same one that you cleaned the back of the wheel with?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> looks nice pal, i think we need to do a joint V5 sport thread, ps tha wants to get the grass cut you slacker


haha thanks Mark. "stop cleaning cars and buy a lawnmower!" is a noise im hearing a lot recently

you get that picture of my new wheels?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

losi_8_boy said:


> Amazing work pal. Love a white meg...


thanks glen. i really did like the white with black pack combo very nice indeed

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> Great job, although i have one question, did you use two wheel wollies? or did you clean the arch with the same one that you cleaned the back of the wheel with?


thank you Brigham. no i have a couple of large wheel woolies for arches and the inside of the wheels.

Dave


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Nice job:thumb:


Thanks tony!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant that Dave!


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

Got to love a nice RS Megan. Good job there


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

What spacers is that running Dave?
The stance looks perfect and exactly what i want for my r26?


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Good job, lovely megane, cant beat a white car


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

moono16v said:


> Brilliant that Dave!


Thanks moono mate.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

HarryCCC said:


> What spacers is that running Dave?
> The stance looks perfect and exactly what i want for my r26?


I think there 10mm spacers Harry. They were sat behind the wheels rather than the hubs though. Certainly improved the stance.

Dave


----------



## wedger (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always.


----------



## crosbyrs (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great that mate. I'm relatively new on hear and I have the exact same car as this and am going to work my way up to getting it looking mint.


----------



## crosbyrs (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll also be reading through your clean up thread as so far looks a great read. Any tips or info will be greatly appreciated.

Good job anyway:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

crosbyrs said:


> I'll also be reading through your clean up thread as so far looks a great read. Any tips or info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Good job anyway:thumb:


Thanks mate.

If theres any hints or tips you need on products or process's feel free to drop me a pm.

Regards

Dave


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks lovely


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Gert lush!! had one of these few years ago and loved it...miss it so much


----------



## adamsjs (Jul 20, 2013)

great job. the flex is truly an amazing piece of kit. :buffer:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tubes (Apr 28, 2013)

crosbyrs said:


> Looks great that mate. I'm relatively new on hear and I have the exact same car as this and am going to work my way up to getting it looking mint.


Its easier to send it to Dave. Thats what i do!


----------

